# Exahust Headers for DOCH Maxima



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

My 92' Maxima SE is in need of a new flex pipe. I found one on e-bay for just over $100. And like most owners I also have a few manifold bolts that have snapped off as well. I was thinking while I had it in the muffler shop I would have them fix the bolts...and since I had it off...why not replace the stock manifold with some nice headers??? I did a quick search but could not seem to find anyone selling headers for the DOCH engine. I am also somewhat budget limited. Anyone know of a good place to look?


----------

